

Show HN: Citibike Station to Station directions - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/citibike-station-directions/

======
dangoldin
I quickly hacked this together this morning since I found myself copying and
pasting the station names to Google Maps in order to get the actual biking
directions.

------
dilipray
It would be better if you give search like google rather than filling all the
points. It looks messy.

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - there are a ton of stations.

Do you mean having an autocomplete with the station names?

